# Configurer statusbar



## john_dewinter (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le moyen de configurer la 'status bar' de mon iPad jailbreaké. Plus spécificamment j'aimerais voir en haut au milieu: 13.25 - 27 Juillet 2011.
Je ne crois pas que SbsSettings ne l'autorise.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Lebossflo (31 Juillet 2011)

Après 2 minutes de recherche sur google:

1) Ouvre SBSettings en glissant ton doigt sur la statusbar.
2) Tape sur "More".
3) Ouvre "SBSettings options".
4) Active "Statusbar Date"


----------



## john_dewinter (2 Août 2011)

Merci,

Bizaremment j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver ça..


----------

